# My Favourity Photography spots Sydney



## Chillers (Jul 16, 2013)

*My Favourite Photography spots Sydney*

Here are some of my favourite photography spots in and around Sydney. Bare in mind some of this were taken during the vivid festival. Obviously some are a few hours from Sydney. All of these bar one are my own photo's.This is really made for anyone who wants to get away from the tourist areas and get some great scenic snaps.

Close to Sydney 

Bradfield Park
Bradfield Park 2  
Cremorne Point has a nice lighthouse you can walk down to and sit on with a great view.


Cremorne point 1 
Cremorne Point 2 
Botanical Gardens
Dudley Page Reserve, best view of the city (Not my own pic)

Bradleys Head
Bradleys Head 2

North Head (Manly) 

A drive:
Palm Beach there is Barrenjoey lighthouse it has a killer view when you walk to the top.

Palm Beach 1
Barrenjoey Head (Palm Beach) 
View from Barrenjoey Head of Palm Beach
Another

Blue Mountains 
Hassans Wall Road Lithgow 
Jenolan Caves 
Katoomba
Three Sisters Katoomba

Port Stephens: 
Anna Bay 
Nelsons Bay Mt Tomaree 1 
Mt Tomaree 2

If you would like to see some more of my photography you can find some here: 500px

Alternatively you can like my page on facebook. Any support is welcome.


----------



## Rajashan (May 9, 2015)

Lovely pictures


----------



## maryannfarrugia (Jul 27, 2015)

these are great, thanks for sharing this mate they are very lovely.


----------



## australiaforum (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice, good job!


----------



## aussiefaqs (Apr 21, 2017)

The "Wedding Cake Rock" is a good one too, just need be careful


----------

